# Buckling-What to feed??



## esocha (Jul 17, 2011)

Just getting my first buckling, he is at this point small than his sister by a little as well as thinner especially on his rump.
Have been letting his forage, with free choice hay, but see that this is not enough, doesn't want to be bottle fed at this point but will keep trying.
Should I begin giving him grain, in small portion, once a day?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
How old is he? Was he bottle fed? 
Mine all get grain until 1yr old. If he has never had it you must introduce it slowly! 
Does he have direah?


----------



## esocha (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for reply.
He is about 4 months old.
His mother "rejected him" as the farmer told me when I purchased him. He is great browsing/foraging his own food, but seems smaller and less spunky than the daughter of the doe I have (who is the same age as he is).
Not sure if the farmer bottle fed him, or if he was able to get just enough milk before his mother kidded him away.
He was fed grain before I got him, I'm just cautious of unirary calculi and male goats and grain eating. But will be feeding him small amounts each day from now on...Unless I get research or suggestions otherwise.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're worried about his small size, try giving him some "spunky treats", things with fat and muscle building ability. I think I read somewhere that a raddish mash is good for bulking up... I could be confusing my roots though lol. My goats like things like strawberries and green peppers, both which are a great source of Vitamin C. I'm sure he's just a slow to grow boy. If you're still worried, maybe try mixing some milk in with something tasty, so he gets the fat from the milk. Thats just what I would do.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you just recently got him I would start giving him a tint bit of grain slowing increasing it. Use a grain that has Amonium Chloride (AC) to prevent Urinary Calci or if you cant get one at your feed store (what store do you use?) you can get or order a powder AC online and topdress the feed with it. UC has some genetic tendencies not just feed related. Both bucks and wethers can be affected. 

If he is that much smaller and not as spunky I would suspect that he has or had a bad cocci overload or worm overload or both. I would get a fecal check done for both so if he needs treatment you can start that soon to help him before he goes downhill. 

I would not try and introduce a bottle at this point and age. 

You may also want to get a temp on him to be sure there isn't another issue going on. 

I also would be sure he has acces to loose minerals for goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At 4 months, I wouldn't try milk, I would however gradually increase a starting grain ration from 1/4 cup to 1 cup twice a day...Purina goat chow is a common one, and it depends on the type of Purina feed but I do think that the "Noble Goat" has ammonium chloride in it. Blue Seal Meat Goat grower also has added AC. A loose mineral such as Manna Pro also has the AC in it.
Beet pulp is good to add internal fat and weight but not so good on adding flesh so at this point, I would get him on a dairy ration as well as a good alfalfa mixed hay and if you have a vet that would do a fecal to see what or if there is a parasite involved, a worming may benefit him.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Noble goat is actually a brand and has several different kinds of goat rations. Ask for Noble goat grower 16 DQ or Noble goat grower 16 RM. They both have what you need in them. If you want him to really put on the weight ask for Honor Showgoat. All these should be available at any Purina dealer.
I always add alfalfa to balance the grain.


----------

